# Important Announcement from Crow's Nest Models



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks!
I am temporarily discontinuing all my Irwin Allen related items (see list below). I have some in stock so if you want any of these in the near future either order them from your favorite catalog if they have them in stock or send me an e-mail at crowsnestmodels at verizon.net (replace "at" with the @ symbol). These products should all be available again in a few months, (and even some cool new ones!) but any order recieved after the next few days will have to be turned down for now.

Temporarily Discontinued:
Space Family Saucer Figures
Space Family Freezer Figures
Flying Sub Figures
Space Family Chariot Figures
Diving Bell


Thanks for your support
Drew Huffman
Crow's Nest Models

to fend off assorted questions... no I did not receive a C&D or anything like that... I am working some new business relationships and announcements will be made at the appropriate time.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

That was gonna be my first question


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, I'm glad it wasn't a C&D and I am very glad you care enough to be able to tell people that. Too often there's just that wall of non-communication about what should be very simple matters..

Anyway, good luck with the new deal you're working on! I have hopes it will let you expand your excellent work even further!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I also am glad that Crow Nest models did not get one of those
dreadful C&D letters it would indeed be a blow for modelers 
everywhere. Also looking forward to getting some more of the
IA products so I hope they all come back soon.

My wishes for future product ideas would include;

The Jupiter 2 Space Raft from Lost in Space (full kit);
Will and Dr. Smith Seated and standing figures
http://www.iann.net/showcase/kenneth_netzel/raft_std.jpg
http://images.tvrage.com/screencaps/22/4286/104157.jpg

City Beneath the Sea AQUAFOIL/FLYING SUB UPGRADE KIT;
Kit would include 2 figures and interior upgrade parts to create the Aquafoil
from the Mobeius Models FS-1; figures would be commander Patterson and
Admiral Matthews.
http://a2.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/4/e9254b95147e8d2149dc081bb0879bce/l.jpg
http://212.117.161.128/images/cache/screen_image_310523.jpg
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Flying Sub 13 3-9-5.jpg

Jimmy Happgood's rocketship From LIS ''Wellcome Stranger''.
http://johnkennethmuir.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/fungus1.jpg
http://www.duane-n-lisa.net/stories/photos/lis06.1.jpg
http://cdn.static.ovimg.com/episode/103361.jpg
Full kit comes with hapgood pilot figure and stand.

Seaview Mini Submarine VTTBS (movie) 
Full kit complete with 2 seated divers and 1 diver standing 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3454/3260675485_4e48b98714.jpg
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=seav...&w=720&h=480&ei=z1cTUKixLKSQ0QHj5YCQDA&zoom=1
http://www.mortonmoments.com/DeadMensDublooons_017.JPG
this would make for a nice figure also. lol.
http://www.vttbots.com/Graphics/spotlight_eden_minisub.jpg



The Neptune DSV from The Neptune Factor 1973;
from classic Sci-Fi movie from 1973
Full kit with interior and 4 seated figure set.
http://www.yourprops.com/movieprops...The-Neptune-Factor-1973-models-miniatures.jpg
http://www.badmovies.org/capsules/n/neptunef/neptunef4.jpg
http://wiki-images.enotes.com/f/f8/The_neptune_factor_poster.jpg
http://www.videotapeswapshop.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Neptune-3.png

Thanks for everything you have done for us modelers Drew! long life the modeling empire!


fortress


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I sometimes wonder if the 'space raft' was the kernel that eventually lead to the Space Pod- altho clearly the Flying Sub has a stronger claim to that I would think.

And Seconded on the Aquafoil conversion kit. That would be awesome. The world needs a Stewart Whitman figure.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

fortress said:


> I also am glad that Crow Nest models did not get one of those
> dreadful C&D letters it would indeed be a blow for modelers
> everywhere. Also looking forward to getting some more of the
> IA products so I hope they all come back soon.
> ...


 All the above mentioned would be highly desirable-in addition to J2 Figures for the PL J2 including a Robot! But we'll have to sit tight and see!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nm.....


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

yes John... exactly like that... but robo spammers scan web sites and copy e-mail addresses out fo the text and add them to their lists... so if I start getting a whole bunch of spam at that address that i didn't used to get, it may be because you just "helped me out"

please delete it from your post

Cheers
Drew


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought the Space Raft WAS the VTTBOTS diving bell!?? Drew, that would be an easy inventory addition, with your 1/32 scale bell, huh? A few mods and greebles..........?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> I thought the Space Raft WAS the VTTBOTS diving bell!?? Drew, that would be an easy inventory addition, with your 1/32 scale bell, huh? A few mods and greebles..........?


It's remarkable how close it already is to "The Raft". Just need those Smith and Will figures and we're pretty much there!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Careful, with the Diving Bell and the (potential) Minisub, you're well on your way to a 'Seaview Missile Room' diorama kit! 

Didn't Hapgood's ship (in some form) show up a time or two in VTTBOTS?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Careful, with the Diving Bell and the (potential) Minisub, you're well on your way to a 'Seaview Missile Room' diorama kit!
> 
> Didn't Hapgood's ship (in some form) show up a time or two in VTTBOTS?


Yes. It did(Hapgood's ship).Parts of it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

drewid142 said:


> yes John... exactly like that... but robo spammers scan web sites and copy e-mail addresses out fo the text and add them to their lists... so if I start getting a whole bunch of spam at that address that i didn't used to get, it may be because you just "helped me out"
> 
> please delete it from your post
> 
> ...


I did not know that!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

fortress said:


> I also am glad that Crow Nest models did not get one of those
> dreadful C&D letters it would indeed be a blow for modelers
> everywhere. Also looking forward to getting some more of the
> IA products so I hope they all come back soon.
> ...


Can't wait to get my hands on both versions of the POA Icarus kits.


fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

fortress said:


> I also am glad that Crow Nest models did not get one of those
> dreadful C&D letters it would indeed be a blow for modelers
> everywhere. Also looking forward to getting some more of the
> IA products so I hope they all come back soon.
> ...




I would also have to add to my rather long list of possible kit subject
ideas;

*Enemy Submarine Vulcan( In scale with Moebius Models 1/350 Seaview)
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/01 Voyage Vulcan Submarine 01 7-19-7.jpg
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Voyage Vulcan Submarine 04 4-8-12.jpg
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Voyage Vulcan Submarine 02 4-5-12.jpg
http://www.vttbots.com/epi_guide_season3_17.html

Missile Defense Drone Submarine( In Scale with 1/350 MM Seaview)
http://www.vttbots.com/ep_guide_season2_17.html

*Return of Captain Nemo Nautilus Submarine (in scale w/ MM 1/350 seaview)
http://www.propstore.com/product-Nautilus-Model-Miniature-Submarine.htm


fortress


----------

